# Fronttafeleinbau von USB-Diskettenlaufwerk



## Guste (6 Mai 2008)

Möchte ein stinknormales USB-Diskettenlaufwerk in eine Fronttafel einbauen.
Da da jemand eine Idee. hab schon bei Murr usw. geschaut nicht das richtige entdeckt.


----------



## vierlagig (6 Mai 2008)

WTF ist ein stinknormales USB-Diskettenlaufwerk? ... für ein "normales" sollte ein altes PC-Gehäuse zum Ausschlachten reichen, bißchen HMF² und an die Fronttafel nieten


² Hammer, Meißel, Flex


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Mai 2008)

hallo,
oder suchst du sowas?http://www.rufenach24.de/index.php?...&ugprodname=Wechselrahmen%2C+Montagezubeh%F6r


----------



## nku (7 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wir setzen dieses USB-Floppy für den Fronttafeleinbau ein.








Siemens 6FC5235-0AA05-1AA2






Gruß

Nils


----------



## vierlagig (7 Mai 2008)

nku schrieb:


> Siemens 6FC5235-0AA05-1AA2



hast vergessen deine laufwerke freizugeben *ROFL*


----------



## nku (7 Mai 2008)

Ja,

sieht so aus.

Aber das Bild,welches ich einfügen wollte,
ist auch auf der Siemens Seite zu Sehen.

Gruß

Nils


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Mai 2008)

statt Disketten USB-Sticks zu verwenden kommt nicht in Frage?


----------



## nku (7 Mai 2008)

Da hab ich auch was.

Rittal SZ2482.220

Anhang anzeigen 2482_220.pdf


----------



## Guste (7 Mai 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> statt Disketten USB-Sticks zu verwenden kommt nicht in Frage?


Doch Stick setzen wir auch ein. Nur an älterer ist immer noch die Diskette im Einsatz und das Siemens USB Fronttafellaufwerk ist mir so langsam zu teuer.


----------



## Guste (7 Mai 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> WTF ist ein stinknormales USB-Diskettenlaufwerk? ... für ein "normales" sollte ein altes PC-Gehäuse zum Ausschlachten reichen, bißchen HMF² und an die Fronttafel nieten
> 
> 
> ² Hammer, Meißel, Flex


 

Sollte von vorne schon so wie das Siemens aussehen mit Deckel und so


----------



## vierlagig (7 Mai 2008)

Guste schrieb:


> Sollte von vorne schon so wie das Siemens aussehen mit Deckel und so



nur nicht zum siemens-preis, ja nee, is klar biene ...


----------



## Hermann (7 Mai 2008)

ein gefälschtes siemens diskettenlaufwerk 

aber 2 winkel neben an die seite und dann von hinten mit der tafel verschraubt wie auch immer,


----------



## nku (8 Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen.
Das habe ich mal bei einem Kunden von uns
in den USA gesehen.
Ich fand das eigentlich ganz gut.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen RemoteAccessPorts.pdf


http://www.lappsystemsusa.com/LappSystemsUSA-Products-RA.htm


Gruß

Nils


----------



## Guste (8 Mai 2008)

nku schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen.
> Das habe ich mal bei einem Kunden von uns
> ...


 
Ja das wäre mal ein Anfang. sieht robust aus


----------

